# need small loft plan/design



## puppyohaire (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm currently renovating may 1st loft, its 4'L 2'W 4'H.

Can someone give me a plan that would fit that size?
I want the inside to have box nest and some perches, and id also like to place an aviary. id seen some design on the net but im not good with carpentry.


----------

